# Mushroom Hitchhicker...Looking for Info



## RocBro (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey everyone...I was given some Live Rock, and on it were Mushroom Coral of some type. I was afraid it was going to die, because it was given to my while my tank was/is still cycling. But it seems to be flourishing, and the 'baby' that was inside the cave is also growing. My Trites and Ammonia are both reading 0, my trates are reading 15. I'm not quite sure I'm ready to put anything else in just yet, but I would like to take care of these guys. Can anyone give me any kind of info on them? Sorry about the quality of the pics...haven't quite earned my marine photographers badge yet..lol Thanks for any help....


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

Mushrooms are very hardy i dont think it would die i even had mushroom out of the water for hours and they come back try and do a couple water changes it helps on the cycle maby 30-35% of the water every water change every three days that way it would keep everything running good when its done cycling ( i do my water change evry couple month's) but depends on your water quality.My water levels are trit0 trat0 ph 8.0 and calcium 500 thats were it should be and i havent done a water change in my new tank yet.But do couple water changes a week and you be fine


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

RocBro, your nitrates are still high so be careful about your bio load right now - it's just part of the cycle. I don't know what else you have in the tank, but a couple of hermit crabs and snails will help to keep the nitrates in check as well as water changes. The mushrooms don't require super lighting but they do need to have a source of food like liquid invertebrate food, however that will increase your nitrates so keep an eye on the numbers.


----------

